# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  What happened 2day

## Potato1992

on neighbours thanks

----------


## stacyefc

irm boyd is going loopy him and sky were in izzys new bar scarlett and boyd asked sky to dance and they were dancing then next thing boyd goe "eveyones staring at us why are we the only people dancing why did you make me dance" and sky goes "it was your idea" and he realises and goes "oh yeah it was a joke", the drug that he was using is having a effect on him.
susan went to yoga class and got herself a date.
dylan, stingray and janelle made up.
eva and toadie has there first mini row but there mates again.
i think that was all

----------


## Potato1992

thanks

----------

